# Franklin



## kmaben (Jan 28, 2013)

Franklin is a French Lop and true to the Flop nature he is an extreme cuddle bug. If he wants some lovin he generally comes up to you and puts his head on your foot. It's all good and well until you bust a knee cap tripping over an 11 pound puddle of a rabbit. I have anger issues and Franklin can calm me down it about 8.3 seconds. Some days it gets to the point where my husband just hands me the rabbit as I come in the door. He has been an integral part of our lives since coming to live with us and I certainly can't imagine life without him now. He's not all roses and lady bugs as he is an extreme rabbit racist. He got along with Kai for about two months then later turned on him as well. He has filleted Shya's side open twice and anything remotely rabbit looking or smelling he just turns into Mr. Hyde. However that is just his personality and you always take the good and over look the bad. My beloved Franklin passed away in February. I still miss him terribly and it's been difficult without him. However I want to leave him here as a really good rabbit deserves recognition. Miss you bud.


----------

